# Christian Guzman natty or not?



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Afternoon everyone.

Is this type of physique obtainable naturally?

As I do look up to him for his work ethic etc.

Also - he's 22.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Too big and lean IMO, but no one knows except himself.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

LOL these natty or not natty threads are getting out of hand, i looked him up and hes 174lbs ... easily attainable natty.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Big ape said:


> LOL these natty or not natty threads are getting out of hand, i looked him up and hes 174lbs ... easily attainable natty.


Haha sorry mate - just been very curious for a while.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

BTS93 said:


> Haha sorry mate - just been very curious for a while.


yeah hes only 174lbs easily attainable, don't be to naive when u see photos and think thats how they look 24/7 also.

in this picture hes got good lighting coming from above also probably a filter to darken the shadows making him look bigger and leaner


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Haha sorry mate - just been very curious for a while.


Curious ey, you will never know until you try.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Of course he's not on steroids hahahaha

He only looks good in pics but videos he's ridiculously small


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Of course he's not on steroids hahahaha


im waiting for the justin bieber calvin klien shoot " bieber natty or not "


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Big ape said:


> yeah hes only 174lbs easily attainable, don't be to naive when u see photos and think thats how they look 24/7 also.
> 
> in this picture hes got good lighting coming from above also probably a filter to darken the shadows making him look bigger and leaner


thank you bud.



Plate said:


> Curious ey, you will never know until you try.


haha curious as to the people I look up to mate!



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Of course he's not on steroids hahahaha
> 
> He only looks good in pics but videos he's ridiculously small


Haha my bad. You think he's small?


----------



## bigarmsbrah (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks achievable natty but that doesn't mean he himself is natty


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

More importantly his misses would certainly get it


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

bigarmsbrah said:


> Looks achievable natty but that doesn't mean he himself is natty


thanks mate!



Galaxy said:


> More importantly his misses your certainly get it


I'm in LOVE with her mate haha!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> More importantly his misses would certainly get it


I definitely would! :thumb:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I believe that physique is attainable natty yes.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Lifter said:


> I believe that physique is attainable natty yes.


Cheers mate.

Gives me motivation to know that I can achieve something like that.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Aye, hes not big - just in decent nick.

probably not natty though.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I came out the womb bigger than that ffs lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

With diet and training spot on, most random lads off the street could look like that in 12 months natty if they really committed themselves.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Not natty....To achieve that size and shape he is deffo on the juice.........................Fkn Robinson s.....He's just like that other lil cnut in the other thread.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Deffo can be done natty, I look better than that natty but I've probs been training longer


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If anyone else wants to start one of these threads it must include a photo of the subjects testicles.

Thats a pretty good yardstick for judging natty or not.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Not sure how long he has been training but certainly achievable without AAS. If he has trained from a young age and has never had issues with being overweight or carrying excess fat at any time then I don't see it being unachievable by any means.

Makes sod all difference to how the OP will look in terms of training/diet etc though. Its all individual circumstances that determine look IMO. Some people may need loads of AAS to achieve a similar look. Some wont.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

He makes a living from his YouTube status, so most probably on gear but that doesn't mean it's not achievable natty with right genetics


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

> Not natty....To achieve that size and shape he is deffo on the juice.........................Fkn Robinson s.....He's just like that other lil cnut in the other thread.


Would you say I'm no Natty based on my avi pic then? I'm 214lbs at 6ft1. A good 40.5lbs heavier. Not sure on the other guys height though and he is leaner than I am.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its gonna be achievable natty for some and not for others

depends on ur genetic potential. we arent all born equal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Is this type of physique obtainable naturally?
> 
> ...


This is definitely achievable natty.

but it all comes down to genetics. He's that big and i've seen a lot bigger and leaner natty.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Achievable natty, he's not that strong or big. Not to say he doesn't look good though.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Achievable natty, he's not that strong or big. Not to say he doesn't look good though.


He is stronger than 90% of the users of this forum. While being natural.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> He is stronger than 90% of the users of this forum. While being natural.


Not sure about that.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Not sure about that.


I am. You don't find many people here benching 140kg for triples, or squatting 180kg for triples. As much as everyone believes they're really strong doing their lat pulldowns and tricep kick backs.

Not to mention he weighs in the 170 lb club, lol.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Du Hast said:


> It's quite funny how people on this forum think that every man and his dog is on the gear if he has a decent physique. Granted, a lot of people use, but equally, a lot of people don't use and still look damn good.


thats not true... i usually think that the ones in sh!t condition are using too.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> He is stronger than 90% of the users of this forum. While being natural.


weakest troll attempt ever.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> weakest troll attempt ever.


Far from a troll attempt, how is that trolling? Most people here are much weaker than Christian is, lol. Christian isn't a powerlifter either.

Infact, I don't know anyone on this forum who is 170 lbs benching 315 or higher for reps.

It's just like half the people who flame me are weak as fvck and don't look good either, it's quite funny, lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I came out the womb bigger than that ffs lol


Can i have your mums number?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Just watched one of his videos of him talking chest training, guy knows how to sell bullshi*


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I believe the physique is attainable natty, yes.

Is he? Probably not.

Has like 100k youtube subs and owns his own gym etc so lives of his physique.

You just watch the next few years, he will grow like a mofo.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Ive met him a couple of times because he is under good lighting amd is lean does not need people to say jat he isnt natty i mean i understand when some one like simeon panda is claiming okay ! But its getting a little out of hand guys because someone looms decent its nieve to instantly believe that hes using PEDS

But by all means why dont you see if his progress doesnt check out have a look at videos a few years back and see if he has grown out the ordinary


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> I believe that physique is attainable natty yes.


x2


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> Ive met him a couple of times because he is under good lighting amd is lean does not need people to say jat he isnt natty i mean i understand when some one like simeon panda is claiming okay ! But its getting a little out of hand guys because someone looms decent its nieve to instantly believe that hes using PEDS
> 
> But by all means why dont you see if his progress doesnt check out have a look at videos a few years back and see if he has grown out the ordinary


Did you have full sex or just fool around?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Did you have full sex or just fool around?


Just a littlw fun nkthing serious , long distance relationships dont work !

P.s not got any testicular atrophy


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Have those who say it's achievable natty managed it themselves?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

BrahmaBull said:


> Have those who say it's achievable natty managed it themselves?


yeah cuz


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

He's 170's at 6 ft ain't he.. If you don't believe he's natty stop lifting lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> I believe the physique is attainable natty, yes.
> 
> Is he? Probably not.
> 
> ...


Yeah right, he's barely changed at all. He doesn't need to grow, he's a 'fitness model' aka small why would he need to be bigger?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Du Hast said:


> Seriously? Gear is not needed for a physique like that at all.
> 
> I can't even comprehend that people are discussing whether he is using or not.
> 
> ...


Lol people have such a dim view of what can be achieved naturally, it's actually pretty sad


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I would drag my dick through broken glass and anthrax just to hear his missus fart through a walkie talkie.

stupidly fit


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Yeah right, he's barely changed at all. He doesn't need to grow, he's a 'fitness model' aka small why would he need to be bigger?


Compare fitness models to what they were a few years ago.

Same way physique guys are now bigger than most bodybuilders.

He has no choice but to grow (inc AAS use).

He is very strong for his weight and training style etc, I would say he has run very small cycle(s) with limited gear usage. 250mg test 80mg anavar or something. But who knows.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I think he's natural for sure, look at his vids from years back he isn't much bigger, he never gets massive on his bulks, and never ridiculously lean on his cuts. He's like a lot of nattys and gets slight gains from the usual bulk/cut seasons.

He looks great in some pics, but in videos in just a thought shirt out of gym he looks quite average.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Another natty or not thread.....its like groundhog day.....


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Compare fitness models to what they were a few years ago.
> 
> Same way physique guys are now bigger than most bodybuilders.
> 
> ...


Fitness models are small, some may be on gear but its not to pack on a lot of size more for conditioning, look at those who compete in the WBFF (exluding 'muscle models'), not that big at all, secondly look at him when he competed lol...

Hahaha you really think he's on gear? Nothing more to say m8. Nothing's inpossiible but id be surprised if he has used, no need to at that size


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

For some it's a case of 'he looks better than me, must be on gear!!!' lolz


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Regardless of if hes using or not you have to look at the facts

This guy makes a living from his body, now to earn that living requires him to look good.

Bearing in mind the guy seems to be ultra competitive in everything he does why would he not do everything possible including drug use to maintain his fan base and lifestyle?

For him to claim natty is a requirement to maintain that fan base and possible sponsorships, for him to actually be natty doesnt really make sense.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Another natty or not thread....it's like groundhog day....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I might lose 4 stone of lbm and take up modelling.....fvck it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Can i have your mums number?


Will be in a phone booth somewhere


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Du Hast said:


> Mate I'd expect anyone to look like him if they could dedicate their life to their body (as he does). Training, diet and rest can be nailed day in day out. That physique is attainable for anyone with a normal life (by that I mean a family, 9-5 job etc.) It would be a piece of **** if your body is your work and can dedicate lots of time.


I agree with you buts thats not the point I was making, it makes more sense for him to be using than not using bearing in mind the circumstances.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

he just got abs ,,, no muscle


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Big difference between people who train for a hobby and those that train for there job.

A lot more time and energy to put into cooking/training/eating because you haven't got to squeeze everything into the 5 hour time slot between getting home from a 12hr shift at work and going to bed.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Natty but god-tier genetics.

Same height (ish) as him but I'd never look like that at 174 lbs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> Would you say I'm no Natty based on my avi pic then? I'm 214lbs at 6ft1. A good 40.5lbs heavier. Not sure on the other guys height though and he is leaner than I am.


yes I would say you were natty...I'm @5 ft 10" 'n' 233.8lbs. My response was lets say being a little bit sarky hence the Robinson juice analogy.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

wow, a lot more responses then what I thought I'd get tbh.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> he just got abs ,,, no muscle


then thats some aggressive gyno hes got going on there......


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

From the pic u posted I'd of said natty,

However after looking on YouTube at the weight and people he trains with id say he's using something


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

lol im the first to question if someone is natty or not but seriously people think he is not natty??

look at the first video 3 years ago he looks near enough exactly the same, but just a little bit bigger.

definately natural and actually counts his macros everyday.

committed.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

To help with the debate


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah I'd say he is natty, considering it's his job to look like that I would say it's achievable natty


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If manlet - natty

If 6'1 masterrace - jooice

it is that simple.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Benching 3 plates a side for reps, there's people on here that can't do that on gear lol

Unless pretend weights for video gangsterness, he looks natty but his strength says otherwise IMO also the people in the video I watch deffo weren't natty even some of the girlsin background lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

So he's natty with good genetics or roided up with sh1t genetics?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> So he's natty with good genetics or roided up with sh1t genetics?


Or hes using fake gear.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> Benching 3 plates a side for reps, there's people on here that can't do that on gear lol
> 
> Unless pretend weights for video gangsterness, he looks natty but his strength says otherwise IMO also the people in the video I watch deffo weren't natty even some of the girlsin background lol


I think hes natty personally; and thats only because I saw his videos years ago when I started lifting, etc.

He is strong though; as you said there is people on here on gear who can't even get close to that - same with his squat; but people here have a habit of attacking everyones physique and strength; when they don't look better, and can't lift anywhere near as much either.

Thats one thing I've tried to steer away from the longer I've been involved in fitness/lifting etc etc is attacking other peoples physiques/weights they lift (not that I haven't in the past, I have) - but it literally shows such a huge level of insecurity and when people say "oh hes not big/strong" I know where thats coming from, because I have said simiilar things in the past, so have my mates etc.

Felt like ranting, rant achieved. Muwahhaa.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> Benching 3 plates a side for reps, there's people on here that can't do that on gear lol
> 
> Unless pretend weights for video gangsterness, he looks natty but his strength says otherwise IMO also the people in the video I watch deffo weren't natty even some of the girlsin background lol


Put maxx chewning in youtube- he pulls 600lbs whilst weighing like 160 or some sh1t. Brb he's on gear


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Put maxx chewning in youtube- he pulls 600lbs whilst weighing like 160 or some sh1t. Brb he's on gear


FML, he looks like he doesnt even lift! yet owns the deadlift lol

also camp as fark which makes it worse...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Put maxx chewning in youtube- he pulls 600lbs whilst weighing like 160 or some sh1t. Brb he's on gear


**** me just watched that video. he literally doesn't look like he lifts.

Is a sumo deadlift easier than a normal deadlift? might have to give that a try


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> **** me just watched that video. he literally doesn't look like he lifts.
> 
> Is a sumo deadlift easier than a normal deadlift? might have to give that a try


depends on your leverages. I've tried sumo, feels awkward as fck.. reduces ROM though


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

So strength doesn't necessarily equal muscle!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> So strength doesn't necessarily equal muscle!


Correct, but it help makes gaining muscle a lot easier


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

bigarmsbrah said:


> Looks achievable natty but that doesn't mean he himself is natty


 Lmao ibby you phaggot as if you're on here


----------



## Sjsk (May 18, 2014)

The physique is achievable natty, especially at that weight... however, you would have to have trained meticulously for at least 2 years with a perfect diet and great genetics.

However, although he doesn't have massive traps or 3D capped shoulders (the main telltale sign) his physique gives off the joocy impression - probably because of his high chest to waist ratio. So, theoretically, you could do it natty, but it's more than likely that Christian isn't.


----------

